# Those who pack out deer and hogs



## beaulesye10 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new pack to carry out deer with...the one I've been using does the job but is a frame pack and I'd like to go to something without metal to cut down on weight a little. 

IF you know the dimensions of the bag or pack please post them. I'd also like to hear what you like or don't like about it or would change if you could. 

So post some pictures of your haul out pack, I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money for something that is just gonna get bloody...well hopefully 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## oldways (Sep 24, 2013)

If you go to a army surplus store a ruck sack will do I line mine with a black trash bag and then get it on ice.. Good luck


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been quartering and packing out deer since the 80's and have always used a Army surplus pack (ALICE packs). They just flat out get the job done.


----------



## deadend (Sep 24, 2013)

Any good internal frame pack with substantial stays will pack out some meat.  Getting over 60lbs requires an external frame or a GOOD internal if you value your spine.


----------



## Wlrountree (Sep 24, 2013)

My wife bought me one from the sportsman's guide last year for Christmas. I don't know the name but its a very large pack. It has two flat peices of aluminum that run inside the pack against your back. Also has a waist buckle and a chest buckle so it stays one without holding the straps and puts some of the weight on your hips. I've carried it everywhere and it was only 30 or 40 bucks. Don't know if the still have them in stock but mine is absolutely fantastic. Most comfortable pack I've ever carried.


----------



## Wlrountree (Sep 24, 2013)

http://m.sportsmansguide.com/Product.aspx?a=879878 
Here it is.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been carrying a alice pack for the past 16 years. So I can tell you it will not let you down.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Sep 24, 2013)

What size ALICE pack are y'all using?  I have seen both large and medium.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 24, 2013)

For carrying game the medium will be just fine.  If you want to be able to camp out of it and carry game go with the large with the frame.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2013)

i just use a trash bag and a pillow case.


----------



## deadend (Sep 24, 2013)

Www.kifaru.net
Www.badlandspacks.com
Www.paradoxpacks.com
Www.kuiu.com
Www.blackscreek.com
Www.rei.com

I'd rather have a cheap weapon than a cheap pack. Your spine is worth it.  ALICE gear is on the level of medieval torture devices.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 25, 2013)

look at the outdoorsman pack, its a small frame pack, that also makes a good day pack. go to www.westernhunter .com to see. i have one and i use it in Georgia and on western hunts.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 25, 2013)

If I have to quarter up an animal around here I use an Alice pack without the frame most of the time. If carrying my lock-on stand on my back, no way do I want a pack with a frame. Out west I would use a good pack with frame and I have for mule deer, bear, moose, sheep, and elk. mikE


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 25, 2013)

I used an external frame pack (metal) for many years with great success. I could get a boned out caribou back to camp in two trips so a deer one be an easy one trip as the pack would carry more than you wanted to. Recently, I found one at Bass Pro Shop that is the new style plastic flex frame. VERY comfortable and would easily hold an entire deer or hog that is quartered. Don't remember the name but it was a great deal at around $140.00. I am going to pick one up when I get back up there for my son for a caribou trip.
For extreme loads (80 pounds) over long distance, I would strongly recommend:
1. Don't go cheap.
2. Heavy padded shoulder straps
3. Heavy padded waist strap
4. Load limiting shelf or straps. This prevents the "sack of potatoes" affect where the entire load ends up compressed in the bottom of the pack.

A quality pack will allow an average man to carry 100 pound loads with little effort. 

This info is really for extreme loads over long distances where making 3-4 trips is not an option but I hope it helps with your question.

 Here is my old pack that has served me well for more than 15 years. You can see the load limiting shelf in a couple of these photos.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 26, 2013)

nice older pictures there jerry


----------

